
Fortnite’s Pop Culture References Risk IP Infringement - mark-ruwt
https://www.sporttechie.com/epic-games-fortnite-culture-reference-ip-infringement-risk/
======
bifrost
I thought this issue was already dealt with. I can't wait to make a youtube
video of me doing a silly walk and then having some video game company copy it
for a lot of money...

